# Missing Buddy



## dbartolo (Nov 17, 2010)

Fell in love with a pigeon that took shelter in my garage on September 21,2010. He had a blue band, on his left leg. I bought him a coop, food, and spent hours with him. However, in the two months that he was with me I could never get the numbers off the band. He would take a flight, sometimes daily. He was always back within 5 minutes. I let him out on September 16, 2010. He has been gone now for 3 days. Is there any possibility that he may return? Or is it more likely that he has found his way home, or met with his demise? My heart is broken, and I can't stop looking for him. The pain of him being gone is unbearable. There is no closure. He was the light in my day. Can someone help?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

dbartolo said:


> Fell in love with a pigeon that took shelter in my garage on September 21,2010. He had a blue band, on his left leg. I bought him a coop, food, and spent hours with him. However, in the two months that he was with me I could never get the numbers off the band. He would take a flight, sometimes daily. He was always back within 5 minutes. I let him out on September 16, 2010. He has been gone now for 3 days. Is there any possibility that he may return? Or is it more likely that he has found his way home, or met with his demise? My heart is broken, and I can't stop looking for him. The pain of him being gone is unbearable. There is no closure. He was the light in my day. Can someone help?


Welcome to Pigeon talk and thank you for caring for this lost little guy/girl.
You kinda answered your own question...But, could be other things to. He could be a 'he' and has a mate somewhere that hatched eggs? Male's (cock's) have the 'day shift' of caring for the young, hen's have the night shift. That would make him stay closer to the nest.
He might have been a lost racing (homer) pigeon, and just needed rest and refuel, and headed home. If he come's thru again, he knows where he can stop and be taken care of. Pigeons are EXTREMELY intelligent and he won't forget your location! But in the mean time, I would keep an eye out for him


----------



## dbartolo (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank You msfreebird. I have had my garage door opened since he left home. I will never stop looking for him. Just to know there is a possibility of maybe seeing him again is enough for me. Thank you for your reply. Diana


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

someone right now may be very happy to have his bird back and is saying to him where you been buddy?... we hear of mystery reappearances all the time here just when one gives up hope..the bird shows up .. this is just one explanation for it... That is if he was a homing pigeon.. if you had a coop for him you could of tried to get a hold of him while he was in there to read the band and find the owner.... if he/she did not respond it would of been your bird.. and he could never be let out.. sorry you miss your buddy.


----------



## dbartolo (Nov 17, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> someone right now may be very happy to have his bird back and is saying to him where you been buddy?... we hear of mystery reappearances all the time here just when one gives up hope..the bird shows up .. this is just one explanation for it... That is if he was a homing pigeon.. if you had a coop for him you could of tried to get a hold of him while he was in there to read the band and find the owner.... if he/she did not respond it would of been your bird.. and he could never be let out.. sorry you miss your buddy.


The only time Buddy went into his cage was to eat. I tried unsuccessfully to get his door closed while he was in there. Several attempts were made. My goal was to get his band ID, without injuring him. I went to all the people in our area, asking if they had lost a pigeon. I asked at all the pet shops if anyone had asked about a found pigeon. I called our vet and they posted it. I would have been very happy to find his owner, and know that he was safe. I would give anything to know he made it back home. I could never make him a prisoner.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

dbartolo said:


> Fell in love with a pigeon that took shelter in my garage on September 21,2010. He had a blue band, on his left leg. I bought him a coop, food, and spent hours with him. However, in the two months that he was with me I could never get the numbers off the band. He would take a flight, sometimes daily. He was always back within 5 minutes. I let him out on September 16, 2010. He has been gone now for 3 days. Is there any possibility that he may return? Or is it more likely that he has found his way home, or met with his demise? My heart is broken, and I can't stop looking for him. The pain of him being gone is unbearable. There is no closure. He was the light in my day. Can someone help?


Hi dbartolo,
as Msfrrebird says, maybe was a lost or tired homer that just needed rest & food, but its very easy to get attatched to these guys.
Several months ago I had a similar experience (See here).
When he finally did dissapear the place felt really empty but as 
Spiritwings says, someone else will be happy to have their bird back, and who knows, he may very well stop by on his way past again


----------



## dbartolo (Nov 17, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Hi dbartolo,
> as Msfrrebird says, maybe was a lost or tired homer that just needed rest & food, but its very easy to get attatched to these guys.
> Several months ago I had a similar experience (See here).
> When he finally did dissapear the place felt really empty but as
> Spiritwings says, someone else will be happy to have their bird back, and who knows, he may very well stop by on his way past again


I was hoping I would find someone that would understand, and apparently I have. You had a very special friend there, and what a great time you must have had. Comical,to say the least. I was not too concerned about the band, (although, I wish I would have been able to net him, or capture him, without injury.) because a neighbor had recently let two pigeons out, that she did not want. She said she banded her birds, but couldn't remember what color the bands were. He arrived the same week. He tried the neighbors garages, but they wouldn't welcome him. I guess, we are very lucky to have the story to tell. Hard to believe a pigeon would stay 8 weeks, and then leave, but who knows. He was a very strong and large bird and could really fly. I don't think anyone can top your story. I too, hope you see him again. Thank You. Missing Buddy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like it could of been your neighbors bird then..?.. if he comes back.. sounds like you have a new bird if she did not want him.. if he does come back, which I think he will because he is your neighbors bird... if she is not feeding him he will be looking for you and your feed dish..


----------



## dbartolo (Nov 17, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Welcome to Pigeon talk and thank you for caring for this lost little guy/girl.
> You kinda answered your own question...But, could be other things to. He could be a 'he' and has a mate somewhere that hatched eggs? Male's (cock's) have the 'day shift' of caring for the young, hen's have the night shift. That would make him stay closer to the nest.
> He might have been a lost racing (homer) pigeon, and just needed rest and refuel, and headed home. If he come's thru again, he knows where he can stop and be taken care of. Pigeons are EXTREMELY intelligent and he won't forget your location! But in the mean time, I would keep an eye out for him


MsFreebird,
I think it's a good possibility that Buddy's mate could have hatched eggs. That would explain his behavior, from what I've read. I keep checking the neighbor's loft, but no sign of him. If it was the neighbors bird, she does not want him. Maybe in a couple months I will have a family to attend to? If not, then it was a wonderful experience to have Buddy for a short time, and I know I took excellent care of him. I had a cockatiel for 21 years, and I loved him dearly, but I sure didn't become as attached to him as quickly as I did Buddy. He was so free, but kept coming back. I am so thankful for Pigeon Talk. I have certainly gained alot of information from this site, and want to Thank everyone for their responses. Diana


----------

